# Concerns on overdosing/label claims..



## LATS (Apr 13, 2017)

We are seeing tests on this forum and a few others where the mgs on the label don't seem to matter.. If the label says 200mgs ( in some cases) we are seeing a result of 300mgs.. Now many will say that's great and ' we love overdosed gear'... But should you? 

Let me play Devils advocate for a moment.. Say a person wants to run 200mgs if test for trt purposes or a bridge.. He believes he is running 200 mgs.. But in reality he maybe running 300 mgs.. Now in my case the difference in estro related symptoms from an additional 100mgs can be felt.. At 200 mgs i need aromasin three times a week at 12.5 mgs.. ( been doing this forever) .. Now I can tell you when I bridge I run / reduce to 300 mgs and my estro greatly increases.. From lab work I have i now need 12.5 mgs of aromasin a day to keep me around 35 e2.. In other words double..

We are seeing numerous people posts tests in testosterone levels from running trt.. Or what they believe is trt.. These totals in their blood work are extreme for trt.. Yet the individual praises the " gear" as being powerful and high quality.. But the gear is not accurate.. This can lead to inaccurate expectations of accurately dosed gear.. And the need for additional supplements to counter it.. " this gear from xyz is  crap" or maybe it's accurately dosed and you have been getting overdosed gear..

Now none of this matters to those looking to bulk in a cycle.. You may already be running 2 grams.. But even then if a competitor or gym rat wants to run a cycle that they can accurately access this can be misleading.. Say he wants to run 1250 of test cyp.. But in reality he's running 1750 of test.. Are we heading to where we don't know what the hell we are running ?? 

I'm all for overdosing gear by 10 percent to remedy any mishaps in powder quality or lose through filtration etc.. But 250 mgs of test being 275 mgs is exceptable.. But 400 mgs is a bit out of line.. Now I have noticed that it comes mainly in the form of test... Test is cheap and easy from a cost / benefit ratio to overdose.. You won't see primo...or NPP too much overdosed.. Too expensive.. But again a overdose of 25 mgs is much different than 125 mgs.. Is it better than underdosed..?? Hhhmmm yes in a bulking cycle... Sure.. But .....

So in closing maybe if one is running trt or very low test in their cycle is ug the way to go..?  ?  I, personally, want a accurate accessment of my cycle or trt.. When I want to run 200 mgs a week I want 200 mgs.. I know what to expect.. I know what addition supps to run.. I want to know what to expect.. I don't want a 2000ngs of test in my veins at this time.. ( AND PLEASE NOTE..this is not directed to any one source.. There are a few other boards and sites running tests also.. Some are very accurate in the label claims.. Some are spiked way high.. And there are about two dozen being tested around the Internet.. I am friends ( some are pretty close friends) with numerous sources and I have told them this personally.. I'm just saying if it say 300mgs on the label make it 300 mgs.. If not the label means nothing..) I know this may not stop as each manufacture is out to corner their share of the market and having the " most powerful gear" is the way to do it.. But just remember it may not what you thought you bought...


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 13, 2017)

This should make for some good discussion for those using ugl's for their trt regimens. Thanks for bringing this up LATS!


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 13, 2017)

Awesome post. I completely agree, it makes it hard to know what dosages work well for you when the actual concentration of the gear is 150% of what it is labeled. 
Then when guys get blood work they expect to see Total Test >1500 on 150-200mgs of cyp a week, because that's what other guys are posting.


----------



## janoshik (Apr 13, 2017)

I am entirely with you on this one, these overdoses were brutal


----------



## BigBob (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm on self prescribed trt. I've always had a concern about dosing with ug labs. On the up side now I know what the dosage is of my sources gear and I can adjust it accordingly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 13, 2017)

I agree I would rather have properly dosed gear vs over


----------



## OxRep (Apr 13, 2017)

That's why we accurately dose our products and do not over dose them to such high doses, because our TOP LEVEL COMPETITORS need to have correct dosing for their preps.


----------



## get it in ya (Apr 13, 2017)

janoshik said:


> I am entirely with you on this one, these overdoses were brutal



I agree, but as a whole-for sales over dosed wins for sales. I think most would agree the typical gym ratt wants over dosed product. I am not talking about smart people like lats, I agree with him on this btw. everyone wants the highest dose for there money which isn't always smart


----------



## janoshik (Apr 13, 2017)

Can't disagree with you either.

If people are going to compare serums, they'll for sure will be happier the higher the number.
The number of people running TRT doses is lower compared to people cycling, imo and those people for sure want the highest possible dose.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 13, 2017)

I would just assume the ugl's would want their shit straight I'm not as messed up about a few milligrams here or there but when something is 100mg or more off that's fucked up.....not only does it fuck with our dosages to me it's a sure sign of zero fucks givin on the ugl' s part and if they don't give a fuck about something as simple as getting the milligrams right what else do they not give a fuck about......think about it brothers


----------



## K1 (Apr 13, 2017)

srd1 said:


> I would just assume the ugl's would want their shit straight I'm not as messed up about a few milligrams here or there but when something is 100mg or more off that's fucked up.....*not only does it fuck with our dosages to me it's a sure sign of zero fucks givin on the ugl' s part and if they don't give a fuck about something as simple as getting the milligrams right what else do they not give a fuck about......think about it brothers*



I wouldn't say that's it at all...I would think that is viewing at an extreme?!

I think giiy nailed it on the head...I think these ugl's are catering more towards the gymrat which is of course the largest consumer in the market by far...Your regular everyday user is always going to praise a higher mg/ml result over even something as simple and pointless as 10mg/ml under.

Think about it...When all of us started out in this game we would have RAVED to the high heavens if a product would have tested out at SRCS as being 100mg/ml+ over! Yes as we get older, and most end up just wanting that trt fix to keep their levels above their aging bodies then of course you want a more accurate product but like I said when we were new into this we would have invested all of our gear use into a source offering a _highly_ overdosed product!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Apr 13, 2017)

This is a good topic! I have to agree with lats on this one. 

I'd rather have properly dosed gear than over dosed and not knowing where it lands batch to batch (or brand to brand). This is more for health purposes for me. It will be interesting to see how the non-test results play out. Test can be somewhat easy to manage the sides for most, but I'd not want to inject tren if it were severely over dosed, at least not without knowing. 

I agree with the small amount of over-dosing, but very large amounts is probably not a good thing. 

If you would have asked me this question in my 20's, I'd have given a different answer, but now that I'm 41 and a father to 2 little kids, I have to take care of myself more. 

THIS ALL BEING SAID...my hats off to the sources. I'm not gonna even come close to slamming them for this, but I think these tests will help them adjust some figures in their prep.....assuming their raws are constant with each batch. It's a crapshoot unless they test them before producing the final product though.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 13, 2017)

See that's another good point the raw manufacturers may be really inconsistent also so even if the ugl tries like hell to be on point they won't be.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 13, 2017)

K1 said:


> I wouldn't say that's it at all...I would think that is viewing at an extreme?!
> 
> I think giiy nailed it on the head...I think these ugl's are catering more towards the gymrat which is of course the largest consumer in the market by far...Your regular everyday user is always going to praise a higher mg/ml result over even something as simple and pointless as 10mg/ml under.
> 
> Think about it...When all of us started out in this game we would have RAVED to the high heavens if a product would have tested out at SRCS as being 100mg/ml+ over! Yes as we get older, and most end up just wanting that trt fix to keep their levels above their aging bodies then of course you want a more accurate product but like I said when we were new into this we would have invested all of our gear use into a source offering a _highly_ overdosed product!



How many times have you seen a ugl get busted and their mixing their shit in a bathtub or in highly unsanitary conditions?  I don't disagree with you at all with some sources that have been around forever I believe IP came in over 100mg on Enanthate I would trust IP with anything I buy......but its shitty to see such a discrepancy on either side way to high or way to low I don't see either one as being a good thing.


----------



## K1 (Apr 13, 2017)

srd1 said:


> How many times have you seen a ugl get busted and their mixing their shit in a bathtub or in highly unsanitary conditions?  I don't disagree with you at all with some sources that have been around forever I believe IP came in over 100mg on Enanthate I would trust IP with anything I buy......but its shitty to see such a discrepancy on either side way to high or way to low I don't see either one as being a good thing.



We're not even discussing the sanitation practices...The thread is regarding overdosing concerns. We start discussing the sanitation aspect and we are opening up an entirely different can of worms and it doesn't matter what the product comes back dosed as.

BUT...You didn't comment to the point differences in our replies: When you were first jumping into this (don't know how long you have been doing it) but you wouldn't have drooled over a _highly_ overdosed product, wouldn't you have?!!


----------



## srd1 (Apr 13, 2017)

K1 said:


> We're not even discussing the sanitation practices...The thread is regarding overdosing concerns. We start discussing the sanitation aspect and we are opening up an entirely different can of worms and it doesn't matter what the product comes back dosed as.
> 
> BUT...You didn't comment to the point differences in our replies: When you were first jumping into this (don't know how long you have been doing it) but you wouldn't have drooled over a _highly_ overdosed product, wouldn't you have?!!



My point on the sanitary practices was if they don't give a shit about proper dosages I doubt the give a shit about anything else (ie sanitary practices).

When I First started absolutely more the better but as I've became a little more educated I prefer to know my doses are correct and raise or lower them as needed or I see fit. Like I said before +/- a few milligrams no big deal but when somethings off by 150 milligrams I don't believe that's a good thing for a ugl to do intentionally just to attract your everyday gymrat.

If I have a script I wanna know the effects are going to be somewhat consistant with every single dose not a crap shoot every time I take it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2017)

Great thread Lats. I was actually planning to start a similar thread but just left it in the end. In my experience some/many guys just want the cheapest product and the higher the dose the better. As k1 stated your typical gym rats. A good example is sales of test 400/500. Many assume guys buy this because they are dosing big and can do it with less ml per week. Whereas I know for a fact many/most buy it simply because it works out cheaper than test300 etc. So these guys seeing 300mg test really being 400mg will be made up. They don't really care what dose they are using as long as it's high and works out cheap.

To me overdosing by such a large margin is nearly as bad as under dosing. Something like 10% is good just to make sure but 30-40% is simply too much. What about the guys who want to move up their dose over years. They think they are on 1.5g test but really they are on 2g's. Then the next cycle they are using less as it's dosed 100% the label even if they think they are doing more. I personally feel crap on high test so I want to stay at about 750mg max so I don't want to be on cycle thinking it's 750mg and it's really a gram and I am wondering why do I feel off. 

The TRT people even have more of a concern especially the ones going to their doctors to get tested and they have levels far too high because of an overdosed product.

So sure it it's great everything is real and coming out strong but some of the results are too high for me. If I wanted to run grams of test I wouldn't mind (obviously) but personally I want the label to be about right. Even if a product comes back 10% underdosed that is great to me. 10% either way and I would be made up with. 

It's great to see the test results so thank you Anasci for posting them  Everyone please continue posting on here as this could be an amazing forum again. This is the 1st board I ever joined


----------



## get it in ya (Apr 13, 2017)

I think we all agree the only thing that will be way over dosed is test. after we get all these results I think other compounds will be slightly over or slightly under. overall most want things over dosed. I know lats is not complaining but I hope we don't get a bunch of members crying because things like test is overdosed. I feel bad for some of these sponsors lol, cant win either way


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 13, 2017)

get it in ya said:


> I think we all agree the only thing that will be way over dosed is test. after we get all these results I think other compounds will be slightly over or slightly under. overall most want things over dosed. I know lats is not complaining but I hope we don't get a bunch of members crying because things like test is overdosed. I feel bad for some of these sponsors lol, cant win either way



Trust me guys will complain over everything. I just think some of those results are really high. I also wouldn't be surprised if other things were overly high too. Most aas are fairly cheap to produce so it's not just a test thing. If I were using those brands and saw those tests I would never complain (I don't think I have ever complained about anything in my life). I feel sorry for the likes of vrs who's result came back lower. I have really liked his posts and attitude towards the testing and his transparancy. That is only a good thing but sometimes one bad result can lead to 50 guys wanting test c replacements.


----------



## squatster (Apr 14, 2017)

guess I missed a bit 
I gotta check this stuff out


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 21, 2017)

srd1 said:


> I would just assume the ugl's would want their shit straight I'm not as messed up about a few milligrams here or there but when something is 100mg or more off that's fucked up.....not only does it fuck with our dosages to me it's a sure sign of zero fucks givin on the ugl' s part and if they don't give a fuck about something as simple as getting the milligrams right what else do they not give a fuck about......think about it brothers



overdosing can just as easily become underdosing if the reason is piss poor qt. 
either way is bad in my opinion, just worse if its underdosed.


----------



## Kingjmack (Apr 22, 2017)

squatster said:


> guess I missed a bit
> I gotta check this stuff out



That's what I'm realizing too.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have to agree with Lats on this. For guys like me who want 125 MG TRT per week. I want exact doses. If I was a younger guy competing, I wouldn't mind getting a little more in the bottle, but still would want to know MG dosing for a precise prep for any show.


----------



## trekrider215 (Apr 22, 2017)

I think most of the times these products come over over/under dosed its simply because the ugl's don' know the true amounts that they're working with. Only a few really send products out to get tested. Then when they do, its usually just the exotics like primo and tren or something.


----------



## problem (Apr 22, 2017)

I agree. even though overdosing isn't an issue on a blast; when I cruise or get on TRT; I want to know what I'm exactly running. Blood work is your best bet, even if I trust my source; let's be real; quality control with ugls aren't the best.


----------



## bbuck (Apr 22, 2017)

Over dosed may sound good. But if a manufacturer can"t control that quality, what else may be slipping as well?


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 22, 2017)

srd1 said:


> I would just assume the ugl's would want their shit straight I'm not as messed up about a few milligrams here or there but when something is 100mg or more off that's fucked up.....not only does it fuck with our dosages to me it's a sure sign of zero fucks givin on the ugl' s part and if they don't give a fuck about something as simple as getting the milligrams right what else do they not give a fuck about......think about it brothers



I agree 100%, I compound for a living (not gear) and over dosed to me shows a complete lack of quality control, lack of knowing what their doing and at the end lack of consideration for the consumer but that's if they even know that they are overdosing. Its just not professional at all and sounds like stuff guys make by following a recipe they found online and not knowing exactly how to make the recipe themselves. The first is a rookie and the second is a professional.


----------



## get it in ya (Apr 23, 2017)

most will overdose everything 10 percent to be safe just incase the raws are under dosed. these high scores on test look like the raws are over dosed plus the 10 percent. my feeling is you wont see high over dosed on compounds like deca, eq, mast, tren, primo, var, those will be slightly over or under. that's my guess


----------



## OxRep (Jul 14, 2017)

////////


----------



## lntense (Jul 14, 2017)

I just want accurately dosed gear. Good thread. I've always been against the overdosing of gear etc.. If I'm pinning 500mg a week I don't want it to be 800-900, it's also easy to tell with my blood work and I hate having to adjust my dosages and pin 300mg so I can get an accurate 500mg and so on.

I think a lot of it is some UGLs may not 100% trust the potency of their raws so I can see them adding extra so it's not UNDER dosed which people would be far more upset about.

Labs just need better quality control.


----------



## j4ever (Aug 27, 2017)

that why I don't use UG for trt, if it says 200mg/ml, that's what it should be, unfortunately in the real world its not.


----------



## johnnythunders (Sep 24, 2017)

Im glad Lats brought this up.  I wish I could go ugl for trt.  I've noticed I breakout more when getting scripts filled with cotton seed cyp.  GSO cyp gave me hardly any skin reactions.  I wish I could try some of the other solvents that UGL's carry.  UGL's seem to come with many unknowns and compound pharma is way too expensive.  Bummer.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 24, 2017)

johnnythunders said:


> Im glad Lats brought this up.  I wish I could go ugl for trt.  I've noticed I breakout more when getting scripts filled with cotton seed cyp.  GSO cyp gave me hardly any skin reactions.  I wish I could try some of the other solvents that UGL's carry.  UGL's seem to come with many unknowns and compound pharma is way too expensive.  Bummer.



Johnny since you stated in another thread that you've been gone for a while, we are doing a lot of sponsor testing here at AnaSci.  You make a donation to the testing, there is no minimum, every little bit helps or once you have 25 posts, you'll be able to view that section here.

Personally, I don't see why all the members aren't donating...this is an incredible service that's being done!  Contact Racepicks for more info.


----------



## johnnythunders (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Bio yes it has been awhile.  I'll shoot Race a note after I read through some of the stickies today.  I'm definitely up for contributing to the effort!


----------



## IRONFIST (Oct 8, 2017)

i run 500mg of Test a week. over or under would like to know what i have so i can adjust accordingly. i prefer to have it dosed as close to the label claim as they can do it though.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 15, 2017)

Makes me even happier that I have a prescription for my test and other items. But I can definitely see how a youngster would love to see things way overdosed. Even when I cycled in the past I was at relatively low doses compared to many now. But still I was probably doing closer to 600mg of A-P test instead of the 500 I'm thought. Not the end of the world but I'd rather be accurate. And when helping a female I definitely want it dosed right.


----------



## odin (Oct 20, 2017)

To me a very high number could be almost as bad as a very low number. If a result was very high all could be high but perhaps some could be low as the powder hasn't mixed evenly.


----------



## bob80 (Feb 9, 2018)

I completely agree


----------



## hemipower (Feb 14, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> Johnny since you stated in another thread that you've been gone for a while, we are doing a lot of sponsor testing here at AnaSci.  You make a donation to the testing, there is no minimum, every little bit helps or once you have 25 posts, you'll be able to view that section here.
> 
> Personally, I don't see why all the members aren't donating...this is an incredible service that's being done!  Contact Racepicks for more info.



Just found out about the testing and sent a message to get details on how to donate. Just found this site but I've been on PM a long time...

I'd agree that as a beginner in this I'd have been fired up about over dosed products but NOW my main desire is ACCURACY. What it says on the label NEEDS to be what's in the bottle. 

I don't want to look at blood work and wonder why my RBC is way up on "primo" (as a real life example I took "primo 100mg" x6 a week and apparently was on EQ at 1200mg) or why my estro is through the roof when I was adding in a LITTLE extra test (thinking it's 100mg and it's 180 or so...). 

Looking forward to get in on the testing results and potentially switch to a new sponsor.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 14, 2018)

janoshik said:


> I am entirely with you on this one, these overdoses were brutal



I wonder about this with a vial  of test i got from a friend. 
My dose is supposed to be the same as usual but i got real sore swollen nipples.


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 14, 2018)

I personally would prefer accurate dosing or "close" b/c I'm trying to balance Test levels, estrogen levels and my rise in hematocrit or how much does adding Mast reduce my need for an AI ...  so for me accuracy matters.

But yes, for the most part the target audience wants as much chemical as possible for as little cost as possible so the higher the better bang for the buck is what most will prefer


----------



## him123 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks to technological advances we can finally hold sponsors accountable.  What's the point of the label if what's inside is different.  Having grossly under or over dosed gear to me is as bad as having bunk, or a different compound in the vial.  Let's forget about dosing or compounds.  Something as simple as mislabeling the carrier oil can be extremely dangerous.  I know for a fact that arachis oil is often used as a carrier oil.  Arachis is another name for peanut oil.  If someone with a peanut allergy injects this .  its lights out!  Long story short, sponsors should be forced to correctly label all products and if they don't they should be banned.


----------



## G160 (Feb 20, 2018)

I am glad we came to a day where product is overdosed. Ive had underdosed ugl test that caused major damage during a cycle. I agree to an extent about your point in overdosing but my expectancies for domestic ugls are very low also. If i had to chose would be overdosed any day

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Rather have overdosed versus underdosed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy14 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ya some guys like overdosed gear until they go to the doctor and your blood is super thick and your having problems with your prostate cause you thought you were doing 200mg wk but really is 300mg wk or possibly even more.  What I'm saying is we all feel good on the outside but in reality we are having health issiues like for example you go to the bathroom to take a piss and it takes 5 min cause it's just dripping out and feels like your done but your not  and your like WTF is going on and its cause of your prostate from overdosed  test.  This is why its extremely important to get bloodwork atleast once a month if guys are living this lifestyle. Some guys spend thousands of dollars on gear but wont buy a full panel blood test 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Couchlockd (Nov 30, 2018)

TRT or Cycle, I want it at least +/- 5% of label.

Even on a blast, it can get too much.  Take 500mg per ml test. Let's say it's 536mg, and your dosing 150mg EOD, add in the overdose and little draw error (not accounting that .15ml in the leur tip.

You can be running alot more than expected.


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 14, 2019)

LATS said:


> Let me play Devils advocate for a moment.. Say a person wants to run 200mgs if test for trt purposes or a bridge.. He believes he is running 200 mgs.. But in reality he maybe running 300 mgs.. Now in my case the difference in estro related symptoms from an additional 100mgs can be felt.. At 200 mgs i need aromasin three times a week at 12.5 mgs.. ( been doing this forever) .. Now I can tell you when I bridge I run / reduce to 300 mgs and my estro greatly increases.. From lab work I have i now need 12.5 mgs of aromasin a day to keep me around 35 e2.. In other words double..
> 
> We are seeing numerous people posts tests in testosterone levels from running trt.. Or what they believe is trt.. These totals in their blood work are extreme for trt.. Yet the individual praises the " gear" as being powerful and high quality.. But the gear is not accurate.. This can lead to inaccurate expectations of accurately dosed gear.. And the need for additional supplements to counter it.. " this gear from xyz is  crap" or maybe it's accurately dosed and you have been getting overdosed gear..



Perfectly said

If I buy something, I expect to get what is advertised. I understand there are always unintentional discrepancies. For non pharmaceutical grade anabolics I think a 10% error range is acceptable. 100mg stuff might be 90-110, 250mg might be 225 to 275. I expect this since they arent made in multi million dollar facilities.

I plan what I use and way overdosed stuff is not cool. There is always a reason I pick what dose and if it's too far off it can mess everything up, like in the example I quoted.


----------



## jsaild (Feb 28, 2019)

As mentioned by a few of the others, I'd 100% rather have properly dosed that matches the label claim versus overdosed.


----------

